# New from YakAttack, you'll wont these



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome work Luther , this was just to good to wait for


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

great products guys! i really like the camera pole with the mighty mount.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

With any luck we'll have new Try it and Report from Luther , and Coch the Panfish camera mount is way cool


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I just ordered a Ram Kayak Camera mount- darn the luck-


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

These are great products guy's. The new carbon fiber pro with the t mount and the mighty mount work awesome. I havent gotten to use the panfish camera mount yet, but i'll get a video up this weekend to give you an idea of how versatile it is. If you have the slidetrack rails ,you'll really like these products

great job luther, i cant wait to see what "under your hat" next.


----------

